# [solved] Failed to emerge media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0

## Simonheld

Hallo, 

ich versuche grad kile zu installieren, das hängt von imagemagick ab.

Letzeres schmiert beim kompilieren immer ab. (Genauso Version 6.7.1.0)

Meine Beobachtung war das beim Kompilieren plötzlich der Arbeitsspeicher voll läuft was dann vermutlich zum Absturz führt.

```

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0/work/ImageMagick-6.7.4-0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0/work/ImageMagick-6.7.4-0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0:

 * ERROR: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0/work/ImageMagick-6.7.4-0'

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

```

Balrog simon # emerge --info =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.1.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_B50_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 01 Jan 2012 13:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -funroll-loops -funit-at-a-time -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -funroll-loops -funit-at-a-time -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac flash fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pengl perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis webkit wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xmms xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

Balrog simon # emerge -pqv =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0  USE="X bzip2 cxx jpeg lcms openmp pango perl png svg tiff truetype xml zlib -autotrace -corefonts -djvu -fftw -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lqr -lzma -opencl -openexr -q32 -q64 -q8 -raw -static-libs -webp -wmf" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"                                                                        

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Balrog simon #

```

...und das Ende vom build-log:

[......]

```

/bin/sh ./libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I./config  -I./ltdl -I./ltdl  -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libxml2  -fopenmp -O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -funroll-loops -funit-at-a-time -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -pthread -c -o magick/magick_libMagickCore_la-decorate.lo `test -f 'magick/decorate.c' || echo './'`magick/decorate.c

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:102479: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted

{standard input}:102730: Error: bad register name `%e'

{standard input}: Error: open CFI at the end of file; missing .cfi_endproc directive

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Internal error: Killed (program cc1)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[1]: *** [magick/magick_libMagickCore_la-decorate.lo] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0/work/ImageMagick-6.7.4-0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0/work/ImageMagick-6.7.4-0'

```

Last edited by Simonheld on Tue Jan 03, 2012 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.. ungewöhnlich, normal sollte sich =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.4.0 problemlos bauen lassen (hier tut es das)

Nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue:

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
> ...

 

Demnach scheinst du dir die News (in dem meist wichtige Infos stehen) noch nicht angesehen und auch nicht befolgt zu haben?

Ich vermute das es an einem nicht genutzten "perl-cleaner --all" und evtl. auch am noch nicht ordnungsgemäß durchgeführten libpng15 Update liegen könnte (Hinweise hierzu sind in den News zu finden).

Schau dir die News doch mal an:

Um alle ungelesenen News aufzurufen zb 

```
eselect news read
```

Wenn du dir später noch mal schon gelesene News wiederholt anschauen möchtest: 

```
eselect news list
```

 Das aufrufen einzelner News aus der Auflistung dann mit: 

```
eselect news read [Nummer]
```

----------

## Simonheld

hab ich gemacht... keine der news scheint damit was zu tun zu haben. Ich hab mein system  auch erst vor kurzem installiert, vielleicht liegts daran.

Ich hatte auch schon etwas gegoogled und hab den Eindruck gewonnen, das perl nicht schuld ist. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.

```

eselect news list  

News items:

  [1]   read    2009-04-18  Generation 1 Java Setup Deprecated

  [2]   read    2009-07-02  kdeprefix and monolithic ebuilds issues

  [3]   read    2010-03-25  Python 3.1

  [4]   read    2010-08-01  --as-needed enabled in default profiles

  [5]   read    2011-05-22  Removal of kdeprefix support

  [6]   read    2011-08-28  Mesa r600 driver now defaults to gallium

```

Vielleicht liegts an meinen MAKE_OPTS oder CFLAGS ?

```

Balrog simon # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -funroll-loops -funit-at-a-time -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPS="-j5"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="hal jpeg python xmms opengl sql pengl usb png unicode X firefox dbus pdf kde nsplugin qt3support 3dnow -qt3 qt4 mng cups dvd alsa svg webkit mysql mp3 nvidia avi samba mozilla java flash firefox perl png python wxwidgets"

#USE="-qt3 qt3support qt4 cairo xulrunner sqlite accessibility nvidia xvmc mp3 samba mozilla nsplugin nptl nptlonly 3dnow 3dnowext aalib acl acpi alsa audiofile avi berkdb crypt cscope curl dga divx4linux dri dvd emacs emacs-w3 encode esd fam fbcon fftw flac flash gdbm ggi gif gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml imap imlib java jikes jpeg kde lcms ldap leim libwww mad mbox mmx motif lesstif mpeg mule nptl nls offensive oggvorbis opengl pampdflib perl png python readline ruby sdl slang spell sse ssl tcltk tiff truetype unicode usb videos wmf wxwindows wxwidgets X Xaw3d xface xinerama xosd xml xml2 xmms xv xvid cdparanoia pam zlib firefox xcb pdf dbus mng sql svg webkit mysql"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="de"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="AdobeFlash-10.1"

Balrog simon # 

```

```

Balrog simon # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD780 Northbridge only dual slot PCI-e_GFX and HT1 K8 part

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0ca3 (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3403

04:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

Balrog simon # 

```

----------

## Josef.95

Argh ja, die CFLAGS zu entschärfen wäre vermutlich eine gute Idee  :Wink: 

-march=athlon64  *Quote:*   

> k8, opteron, athlon64, athlon-fx
> 
>     AMD K8 core based CPUs with x86-64 instruction set support. (This supersets MMX, SSE, SSE2, 3DNow!, enhanced 3DNow! and 64-bit instruction set extensions.) 

  Quelle

wäre doch eh nicht so ganz passend für deine amdfam10 CPU

Ich würde schlicht und einfach etwas wie 

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

 nutzen - da schaut der GCC selbst was deine CPU unterstützt, und das macht er idR recht gut.

----------

## Simonheld

Ok, daran lags anscheinend. Nach änderung der CFLAGS auf 

```

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

```

liefs problemlos durch. Danke für den Tipp !!

----------

